

UK government takes step towards modernising copyright - ryanmcdonough
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/government-takes-important-step-towards-modernising-copyright

======
k-mcgrady
"The regulations will now be debated in both Houses of Parliament. If the
regulations are approved they will come into force on 1 June 2014."

------
dkuntz2
But ... What are those steps?

